# Walking while pooping?



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

*Has anybody else dealt with this before with their dogs? Kaige does this. We adopted him at 10 months old and the day we brought him home from the pound he took his first poopy  Then I noticed he started to walk during his droppings (this is such bad wording lol), at first I thought maybe he was nervous or scared being in a new place..nope...he still does this and has been with us for almost 6 months now. Happy, healthy normal dog...aside from the walking while pooping. I talked with one vet they thought maybe he was rushed a lot as a puppy while being on a leash, pulled..Luckily he doesn't step in it he just poops on the go. lol I never seen a dog do this before lol Just seems funny. Anybody else seen this or dealt with it, if so did you ever find out why they do this? It doesn't bother me that he does this I am just curious to why!!! lol​*


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

LOL, my JJ does this! He's done it ever since we got him. I just figured it was a Chihuahua thing. He is trained to go outside on a leash and inside on pee-pads, and he walks while pooping either way. He sometimes walks in a half-circle and sometimes in a straight line, but the funniest is when he shakes his butt back and forth while doing it.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

One of my old dogs used to do this! some just do!


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

my great danes do that lol x


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

LOL Omg that's such a good thing to know he's not the only dog! lolol I have never had a dog do this before or anybody I've ever known! So funny!!! Thanks girls!!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Finn lifts one of his hind legs REALLY high while he does his business. It's hysterical.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Paco does this. He starts on the Pad and then starts walking in circles and by the time he's done the poop falls everywhere but the Pad. It drives me crazy, but there's no way to stop it. He's always so very proud of himself when he poops, thinking it's on the pad and it's not. HA HA, he tries.


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

Tanna, that's exactly what my JJ does!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

My Pomeranian Sissy (RIP) did this and ran in circles. Amberleah runs in circles.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

lol awww bless their hearts & yours too! esp if you're trying to have them potty trained on peepads that must be horrible! Like you said, nothing you can do about it and in their little heads they think they are doing good! omg so cute and funny and wrong at the same time! lol!! Funny how the pound didn't mention that when we adopted him. Wouldn't have changed my mind at all though. I think it's kinda funny. He just "goes" and looks at me while walking. haha! I love him!!!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Pedro does this - he's half Chi! He does this frantic little running back and forth thing before he decides where he actually wants to start...And then, he walks, hunch up, and poops. He may go 10 feet, depending on how much he needs to go!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Finn said:


> Finn lifts one of his hind legs REALLY high while he does his business. It's hysterical.


Maybe he's related to Adam coz he does this as well!!LOL

Heidi tends to suffer from cling ons so sometimes where she starts pooping isnt where she finishes and worst case scenario is me having to pull this loooong poop out of her bum like a really disgusting magic trick!!
(I think its coz she is a lickyholic dog who manages to swallow tons of fluff and fur and I have long hair and moult terribly!!:toothy10


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

When I was growing up we had a Boston Terrier who did this. She did this because she didn't like being outside and would walk towards the door while going lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

lol This is so fun to read about! I never knew so many dogs did this! I never had a dog in my life or friends, family's dog do this either. So when Kaige did it I thought it was so goofy!



mooberry said:


> When I was growing up we had a Boston Terrier who did this. She did this because she didn't like being outside and would walk towards the door while going lol


Mr. Kaige is half Boston Terrier. lol Sounds like your BT knew what she wanted! In and out!! Fast! lol


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

The only dog that did that was Sharky, one of our rescues.
He was abused and also never went out for more than a minute.
His owner took him out very briefly and never stopped or slowed down so Sharky could do his business.
He also yanked him a lot and yelled at him if Sharky was slow to walk.
As a result the poor boy did his business as soon as he left the house while walking.
It took Sharky a good while with us before he stopped doing that, hubby & I just took our sweet time on walks and stopped very often so he learns to sniff and explore before going.
So I definitely think this behavior is related to Kaige's life at the shelter or perhaps his life before the shelter.
Btw, cudos to you for adopting!!! I'm so proud of you


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

My Roo does this a little bit. She starts in one place and because of the walking she ends up finishing in another.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't think this behavior has anything to do with coming from a shelter. I work in a doggy daycare and have owned many dogs and I'd say 50% of the dogs I interact with do this most if not all times they poop. Schroeder always walks while he poops (which is why their pads are in a box) and my Dane will occasionally take a few steps. We have a LOT of labs at work who will walk in HUGE circles or lines while pooping and even while peeing. VERY frustrating to clean up for the ones who both do that and have chronic diarrhea...


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

Sissy walks a few steps. I think she is afraid that if she poos in one place it will build up and get her all messy. lol. 
i'm just glad she hasn't stepped in it yet. lol.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Quinn said:


> I don't think this behavior has anything to do with coming from a shelter. I work in a doggy daycare and have owned many dogs and I'd say 50% of the dogs I interact with do this most if not all times they poop. Schroeder always walks while he poops (which is why their pads are in a box) and my Dane will occasionally take a few steps. We have a LOT of labs at work who will walk in HUGE circles or lines while pooping and even while peeing. VERY frustrating to clean up for the ones who both do that and have chronic diarrhea...


I think a little walking is normal(in circles or whatnot), as long as it is more or less in the same area. 
The problem is when the dog doesn't even stop to smell anything before the act. 
For example, you are just casually walking your dog and all of a sudden he starts doing business while still walking ahead, that's a problem. 
Two completely different things. The reason I say it could be related to previous shelter life is because not all shelters, pounds, etc 
take the time to properly walk the dog, the dog could have been rushed or pulled, etc, so he learned to do it on the go.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

My Domino is a 'poo walker' (so is his dad BUT not his two brothers!)


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a Manchester Terrier that does this but Chico doesnt


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a couple of those...Maya & Mari. Littermates no less! :lol: Maya even walks as she pees so it's easy to see if there has been an accident (which is always her or Lulu--neither like to potty outside when it's raining *sigh*). Definitely something some dogs just do. Not a learned or made behavior I don't believe.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

That's good to know that it wasn't from last owners rushing him. I def don't think he picked it up at the pound, I'm sure it's just something he does lol So goofy! I can't believe all the poopy walkers! hehe


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

MChis said:


> I have a couple of those...Maya & Mari. Littermates no less! :lol: Maya even walks as she pees so it's easy to see if there has been an accident (which is always her or Lulu--neither like to potty outside when it's raining *sigh*). Definitely something some dogs just do. Not a learned or made behavior I don't believe.


That's my feeling too. Roo (my poo walker, lol) takes really long to go too, whereas Pip is super quick. No idea why that is.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh boy.. we have a few poo walkers here. Hardest part was training them to walk in CIRCLES to stay on the indoor potty patch LOL. It's all great and fine when they do it outside; but indoors got a little annoying when we'd find poo perfectly on the grass patch; and then an obvious trail of turds leading off of it. =P


----------



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

This is too funny. Cody does this also. On occasion he also walks and pees at the same time.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

APBTgirl252 said:


> This is too funny. Cody does this also. On occasion he also walks and pees at the same time.


Every so often Kaige does this too. I call him the sprinkler! Now the reason he does this is because he's in a hurry to catch up with Shayley, Kizzie or Kanyon. He doesn't do it much but when he does I think it's so funny.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Dragonfly said:


> Every so often Kaige does this too. I call him the sprinkler! Now the reason he does this is because he's in a hurry to catch up with Shayley, Kizzie or Kanyon. He doesn't do it much but when he does I think it's so funny.



First the `poo walker` ...now the `sprinkler`...my goodness what next???!!! LOL :toothy10:

These terms are so going to catch on! :laughing3:

Love it!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

LOL LS!! I know throughout this whole thread I've been wording things a little wrong! hehe!!! Too funny!!!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie squat walks. Too funny.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

The other day we were at agility class, and the place has a treadmill people can come use when the weather is bad for walking their dogs. I saw a dog poop while walking on the treadmill, it was amazing. He picked up one leg and pooped while hopping on the other three. The owner paused the treadmill when she saw what was going on, but still it was a very impressive poop maneuver.


----------



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

The "sprinkler".
Love it! The names are too funny!


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

LOL, I love this thread :toothy10:

My Jadzia walks and poops, she also lifts up her right hind leg (only her right hind leg, never the left leg) and kicks/pumps it up and down while pooping LOL
So it goes like this; squat, lift leg, kick/pump, walk, kick, walk pump/kick, walk....  It's like she's giving her bowel a little extra help to get things moving.

cracks me up everytime LOL


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Odie squat walks. Too funny.


LOL That's funny! Kaige has his back legs somewhat bent and walks! 



doginthedesert said:


> The other day we were at agility class, and the place has a treadmill people can come use when the weather is bad for walking their dogs. I saw a dog poop while walking on the treadmill, it was amazing. He picked up one leg and pooped while hopping on the other three. The owner paused the treadmill when she saw what was going on, but still it was a very impressive poop maneuver.


Wow that sounds like a nice place! LOL @ The dog! Very impressive!!



APBTgirl252 said:


> The "sprinkler".
> Love it! The names are too funny!


Haha! He actually just did this yesterday. We were out shopping all day and when I took them for a short walk the girls were leaving him and I guess he figured he'd do the sprinkler and run for it! This dog cracks me up! :daisy:



Shamelle said:


> LOL, I love this thread :toothy10:
> 
> My Jadzia walks and poops, she also lifts up her right hind leg (only her right hind leg, never the left leg) and kicks/pumps it up and down while pooping LOL
> So it goes like this; squat, lift leg, kick/pump, walk, kick, walk pump/kick, walk....  It's like she's giving her bowel a little extra help to get things moving.
> ...


LOLOL Omg that sounds so funny! kick/pump! lol I would prob die laughing watching this!! I love all these different stories of Poo Walkers!! :toothy10:


----------

